# "North Dakota Weather"



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

-23 below this morning. Didn't see a ND thread out there so I thought I would throw this up. Stay warm!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

It's cold. Not looking forward to tomorrow. Where in ND are you?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

He's where it was -23 this morning..... Gezzz


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Same as you beanz


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

White_Gold11;2092739 said:


> Same as you beanz


Really? What company are you with?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Tropical heatwave this week.. where has March gone?


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

and the wind never blows in ND


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice little 3day 18" event with 40mph wind..


----------



## GrassManKzoo (Oct 8, 2016)

Sorry ND guys I feel bad for ya. Guess I shouldn't complain about a foot of snow and temps in the 20s. You would probably be walking around outside in shorts if you were here


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

White_Gold11 said:


> Nice little 3day 18" event with 40mph wind..


You must be more towards central ND?

Fargo had virtually nothing Wednesday. It was blowing nicely and a lovely 10 or 12°. Felt very nice, although Nick thought I was nuts.


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

Grand forks an hr North of Fargo sure can make difference. Wish I knew how to posts pics lol


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

First pass


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

-13 and sunny. Beautiful day to work on equipment.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Does everyone in ND run shoes on their plows set 3" above the pavement?


----------



## White_Gold11 (Jan 4, 2016)

lol some days it seems like that!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> Does everyone in ND run shoes on their plows set 3" above the pavement?


If that's 3", you've been lying to your wife.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If that's 3", you've been lying to your wife.


what are you babeling aboot now?

Im babbling aboot the 3" of snow left behind.

i just made a run to Bismark, where there were only a couple of lots that you could actually see the pavement
and all of the city streets had 2" of hard-pack covering them.
piles of snow by the entrances to the lots etc etc.

yes i tell her its shorter than it is so she doesn't freak out


----------

